# Royal Canin golden retriever breed specific



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to the board Griffin. We'll be looking forward to pictures of your pooch.

As for the food, I have not used that brand. But I think anytime a dog turns one down, it's trying to tell you something. If it were a matter of changing the food for his health, you could stick it out, because sooner or later a hungry dog will eat. But I think in this case if the old food worked for you, I would go back to it.

Many stores and/or manufacturers will refund you for a bag that your dog won't eat. It is worth contacting the store, then Royal Canin.


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

I feed my Golden Royal Canin but I just feel him the Large Breed adult brand.. he LOVES it! My vet was rather happy with the food choice as well. I have not tried the GR specific brand cause I have another non-golden dog in the house. She is the picky eater and when Royal Canin changed they food to more breed specific she noticed the difference. I would stick with the food your dog likes. Check the labels and compare the ingredients I bet the lab and the golden formula are not too different anyway it is probably just a different flavor and shape. Best of Luck!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe the bag of food is spoiled. I'd take it back to the store and continue to feed his old food if he did well on it.

BTW...welcome


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Did you compare ingredients (and order in which they are listed) to see the difference ? I would email/call them (CDA) www.royalcanin.ca OR
(USA) www.royalcanin.us 
We fed RC to Miss T (eng.mastiff) as a pup & had stool volume/frequency problems, their customer svce was VERY cooperative & helpful. Turned out it was the corn she was reacting to and we ended up switching 
food companies completely. 
They do have 100% gtee so you can return/exchange. 
I'm just disappointed RC did not make it to the WHOLE DOG JOURNAL 2008 List of Approved Dry Dog Foods this year as they never responded to the Journal's inquiry about their "origin of manufacture" . Disclosure of manufacture origin is a new criteria for selection ...


----------



## griffin (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for your replies... I switched back to the old foor (RC Lab) and he is lovin' it again


----------

